# Is Dragonwar good mouse brand?



## Honey (Jul 17, 2017)

Hi,
I had budget of 10k from that i bought hyperx allow fps keyboard with dragon war red gear thor gaming mouse,
It is nice mouse but sometime i feel that why im using this brand because i havent heard this from anyone,never saw anyone using it,
Is it cheap kid thing?
If yes then which should i buy(should be good company atleast bit popular not cheap feeling)
My budget is 3k for mouse? I like big mouse sizes like currently in using(logitech looks too small)


----------



## Toothless (Jul 17, 2017)

10k what? Which currency? To be fair I've never heard of them.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 17, 2017)

Toothless said:


> 10k what? Which currency? To be fair I've never heard of them.



He's from India, Indian Rupee....
10.000 Rupees is about $155 USD.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 17, 2017)

Dragon War.

Website screams 'heavily overpriced' gear where a company puts a Gaming tag on everything because that's what sells.

Avoid

A quality mouse doesn't cost much, I bought a Zowie FK1 (ambidextrous, claw grip, relatively small & simple) which has a perfect sensor in it for 40 EUR. The more nonsense you want on it, the faster it'll break and the more you'll pay. But on average, 40-80 EUR is a very good price range to look at, and anything over 60 EUR better be something real special.

A good mouse is very personal too, find one that suits your 'grip' and the size of your hands.


----------



## Honey (Jul 17, 2017)

Vayra86 said:


> Dragon War.
> 
> Website screams 'heavily overpriced' gear where a company puts a Gaming tag on everything because that's what sells.
> 
> ...


Sorry i didn't mention currency. Thanks@P4-630 I have no problem with grip i can adjust myself with any, im not hardcore gaming i play on sunday, can be more than 3 hours gaming, but having cheap things kill proud.(cheap doesnt means less in price, means less in quality)

So should i keep it or buy another?
Please suggest me any..
thanks to all.

Hows redragon, gamdias, and technet?https://www.amazon.in/dp/B01GCIU77E/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_6FiBzb9GFZKQ0


----------



## Toothless (Jul 17, 2017)

Honey said:


> Sorry i didn't mention currency. Thanks@P4-630 I have no problem with grip i can adjust myself with any, im not hardcore gaming i play on sunday, can be more than 3 hours gaming, but having cheap things kill proud.(cheap doesnt means less in price, means less in quality)
> 
> So should i keep it or buy another?
> Please suggest me any..
> thanks to all.


Thing is if it works, stay with it. If you're not happy with it then change it, however you might kick yourself later for buying something. Cost should NEVER mean quality (I'm looking at Razer junk) all the time. 

For example my Siberia V2 headset that died after a year and a friend of mine having the same headset also had theirs died after a year. That thing ranged from 60-80 USD at the time and we both can say we weren't happy with the quality it was made with.


----------



## Komshija (Jul 17, 2017)

Never heard of that brand. For 3K INR you can get Trust GTX 148, Ravcore Tempest Avago 9800, Ravcore Cyclone Avago 9800, A4 Tech Bloody TL70/TL90, Cougar Gaming 500M/530M etc.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jul 17, 2017)

The Logitech G502 cost like 50 bucks Aka, 3500'ish rupees

  And you don't need to ask any questions about a Logitech G502 since its held the top five for years now in gaming mice



Honey said:


> My budget is 3k for mouse? I like big mouse sizes like currently in using(logitech looks too small


 Also it just so happens that the G502 wins the best heavy/large gaming mouse category year after year


----------



## Honey (Jul 17, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> The Logitech G502 cost like 50 bucks Aka, 3500'ish rupees
> 
> And you don't need to ask any questions about a Logitech G502 since its held the top five for years now in gaming mice
> 
> ...



Logitech g502 is of 5.5k now,  




Komshija said:


> Never heard of that brand. For 3K INR you can get Trust GTX 148, Ravcore Tempest Avago 9800, Ravcore Cyclone Avago 9800, A4 Tech Bloody TL70/TL90, Cougar Gaming 500M/530M etc.


Unfortunately all brand you mentioned aren't available in india


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 17, 2017)

In indonesia that brand is well known and so far in here looks a nice mouse


Maybe you could take a look at here
https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/251738-dragonwar-dragunov-gaming-mouse/

In here its pretty affordable around $10


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 17, 2017)

Never heard of that brand here in Finland. Though been a Logitech user since 2004 since I fell in love with the feel of MX510.


----------



## Vario (Jul 17, 2017)

Buy whatever fits your hand and doesn't break.


----------



## erocker (Jul 17, 2017)

Vayra86 said:


> Zowie FK1


^ +1 for the recommendation.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 17, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> The Logitech G502 cost like 50 bucks Aka, 3500'ish rupees
> 
> And you don't need to ask any questions about a Logitech G502 since its held the top five for years now in gaming mice
> 
> ...



 all so with a 2 year warranty too as some only have 1 year and then might not be worth all that.


----------



## natr0n (Jul 17, 2017)

Ebay can get you a chinese gaming mouse for around $10 US.

Been using them for years.


----------



## Honey (Jul 18, 2017)

Im thinking of buying this mouse,
TeckNet M008 V2 Hyperbolt Lazer Gaming Mouse, Upto 16400 DPI, Color Changing LED - Black https://www.amazon.in/dp/B01GDCZJPE/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_2vxBzb2BR4A8K


For reviews of this mouse you can see on amazon.com instead of .in

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01GDCZJPE/?tag=tec06d-20

Is it ok?

If no then theres another option, redragon mouse,
Please help me to check amazon.in
Should i buy tecknet mouse,
Actually i heard lot about technet, big YouTube video like linustechtips also suggested tecknet mouse, please reply


----------



## Komshija (Jul 18, 2017)

Honey said:


> Unfortunately all brand you mentioned aren't available in india



How about Sharkoon? Sharkoon Shark Force is a good "rat"  with very attractive price tag. There are Sharkoon Drakonia, M20, M51 etc. Good thing is that they aren't ridiculously expensive like Steel Series, Razer and similar, while they offer similar or even the same performance.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Jul 18, 2017)

If you don't find something on amazon there is ebay too .
I didn't try a lot of gaming mouse bu the only one i have and i got is the Corsair M90 and i payed it 56€ 3/4 years ago that in rupees is 4154.09.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 18, 2017)

Komshija said:


> How about Sharkoon? Sharkoon Shark Force is a good "rat"  with very attractive price tag. There are Sharkoon Drakonia, M20, M51 etc. Good thing is that they aren't ridiculously expensive like Steel Series, Razer and similar, while they offer similar or even the same performance.



Sharkoon might not be all that.

I had a Darkglider and within two months, my finger was literally inside the left-side buttons because there was a only a thin, cheap-ass plastic cap under it. Mouse sensor felt sluggish, and the top layer of the mouse started coming off within 6 months. The LED inside the mouse couldn't do the colors right either, white was a sickly kind of pink.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 18, 2017)

Just buy a goddamn logitech G400.

i had bought it back in 2010. its still running fine.

for 3 hrs of gaming a week, nothing really matters. i used to game around 12 hrs a day. now its 3 hrs a day


----------



## Honey (Jul 18, 2017)

Thanks to everyone, i found tecknet very cheap and good quality but not fully sure.

Im thinking of buying this mouse,
TeckNet M008 V2 Hyperbolt Lazer Gaming Mouse, Upto 16400 DPI, Color Changing LED - Black https://www.amazon.in/dp/B01GDCZJPE/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_2vxBzb2BR4A8K


For reviews of this mouse you can see on amazon.com instead of .in

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01GDCZJPE/?tag=tec06d-20

Is it ok?
Should i buy it, please give me advice..
Logitech is so expensive 5500 in my region g502


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 18, 2017)

Honey said:


> Thanks to everyone, i found tecknet very cheap and good quality but not fully sure.
> 
> Im thinking of buying this mouse,
> TeckNet M008 V2 Hyperbolt Lazer Gaming Mouse, Upto 16400 DPI, Color Changing LED - Black https://www.amazon.in/dp/B01GDCZJPE/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_2vxBzb2BR4A8K
> ...





Never heard of that name. Also it looks cheap. the more features and lower the price = bad quality.

http://www.amazon.in/Logitech-G402-...&qid=1500375881&sr=1-1&keywords=logitech+g400 is a good mouse. for Rs 2800, and will last you more than 10 years.

that tekshit looks like it will break as soon as warranty is over 


Also, i have never used a mousepad. The G400 works well on most clean surfaces, so i didnt bother.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 18, 2017)

de.das.dude said:


> Never heard of that name. Also it looks cheap. the more features and lower the price = bad quality.
> 
> http://www.amazon.in/Logitech-G402-...&qid=1500375881&sr=1-1&keywords=logitech+g400 is a good mouse. for Rs 2800, and will last you more than 10 years.
> 
> ...



From what I can see so far, OP is looking for a rather large palm gripper, or even has a fingertip grip. The G400 might be too small.

I really hate linking Youtube reviewers, but just this once, then. OP have a look and you'll have suggestions for any budget. PS. I picked 2016 for good reason, since this is last gen there is a high likelihood of them being readily available and somewhat down in price. Other than that, look for these characteristics: 1000hz/1ms polling rate, 'perfect' sensor, no jitter, no angle snapping. You will notice that I left 'DPI' out entirely, because, news flash, its irrelevant. Every perfect sensor has sensible DPI and the super high numbers are effectively useless and often even less accurate.










Some more background










Note, I got serious about choice of mouse after playing around with the different grip styles. I have fairly large hands but still end up claw gripping because I want the precision. To each his own, figure out your grip style before you pick a mouse, especially if you can't hold it in your hand before purchasing. Saves you from a lot of pain (literally).


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 18, 2017)

Vayra86 said:


> From what I can see so far, OP is looking for a rather large palm gripper, or even has a fingertip grip. The G400 might be too small.
> 
> I really hate linking Youtube reviewers, but just this once, then. OP have a look and you'll have suggestions for any budget. PS. I picked 2016 for good reason, since this is last gen there is a high likelihood of them being readily available and somewhat down in price. Other than that, look for these characteristics: 1000hz/1ms polling rate, 'perfect' sensor, no jitter, no angle snapping. You will notice that I left 'DPI' out entirely, because, news flash, its irrelevant. Every perfect sensor has sensible DPI and the super high numbers are effectively useless and often even less accurate.


OP mentioned that he doesnt care about shape. He is just a younglin and looking at flashy things to attract the other sex


----------



## Honey (Jul 18, 2017)

Vayra86 said:


> From what I can see so far, OP is looking for a rather large palm gripper, or even has a fingertip grip. The G400 might be too small.
> 
> I really hate linking Youtube reviewers, but just this once, then. OP have a look and you'll have suggestions for any budget. PS. I picked 2016 for good reason, since this is last gen there is a high likelihood of them being readily available and somewhat down in price. Other than that, look for these characteristics: 1000hz/1ms polling rate, 'perfect' sensor, no jitter, no angle snapping. You will notice that I left 'DPI' out entirely, because, news flash, its irrelevant. Every perfect sensor has sensible DPI and the super high numbers are effectively useless and often even less accurate.


Thanks for suggestions, it feels like brother, 
Very helpful forum and nice people,
Actully i like big mouse, the current mouse which im using dragonwar thor is very big, i wish the company was popular but its oem,
Im like big mouse exactly shape like current mouse and rgb, should have alteast 3200dpi, i like shape of logitech g402 bit it looks very small or my mistake, 
G502 looks so cool but money


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 18, 2017)

de.das.dude said:


> OP mentioned that he doesnt care about shape. He is just a younglin and looking at flashy things to attract the other sex



Never too late to grow up amirite


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 18, 2017)

Neverheard of it. Roccat kone xtd is what i use


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 19, 2017)

Honey said:


> Thanks for suggestions, it feels like brother,
> Very helpful forum and nice people,
> Actully i like big mouse, the current mouse which im using dragonwar thor is very big, i wish the company was popular but its oem,
> Im like big mouse exactly shape like current mouse and rgb, should have alteast 3200dpi, i like shape of logitech g402 bit it looks very small or my mistake,
> G502 looks so cool but money


logitech g402 is big for most people 

im 6 feet tall with big palms and still i can rest my whole hand on it.


----------



## Nabarun (Jul 19, 2017)

I did a lot of research and ended up with a Chinese band (Redragon M901 PERDITION), because the components they are using are top notch. And it feels awesome to use. The cable is braided too. BTW, the price seems to have gone way up in Amazon. I bought it for INR 2,999. Even my 4yo Razer control mouse-pad (_which is extensively used as a scratch pad by my cats_) fails to make it not "fly" over it - it's sooooo smooth to use. You will instantly feel it. You don't "need" the 16400DPI, but it's there, if you are into that.

EDIT: It's BIG and Heavy. The weight can be adjusted too 



If you want something cheaper, then get the Logitech G402 Hyperion Fury. It's a bit over-priced in Amazon, so try to find a local dealer. In Kolkata try M D Computers.


----------



## Honey (Jul 19, 2017)

thanks to all people, really helpful people,
i have recently bought logitech g402, i like this mouse, your guys were true its really great mouse, tracking is so accurate.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 19, 2017)

post pics.


----------



## Honey (Jul 19, 2017)

de.das.dude said:


> post pics.



Here are pictures, sorry for low light,captured from phone,
Also had problem with uploading on this forum,they dont accept image upto 2mb,
Quality of mouse is brilliant.
Also mousepad is too old and dirty, i ordered new one today.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 19, 2017)

fadu


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 19, 2017)

just buy a MX518 and be done with it.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 20, 2017)

Glad you found a good one, enjoy!


----------



## Honey (Jul 20, 2017)

de.das.dude said:


> fadu



Haha thanks )


Vayra86 said:


> Glad you found a good one, enjoy!


Thanks, decision was difficult without you guys


----------

